# What to do with filters



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

The filters I use for milking are about 4 1/2 inches round. I wash them along with all my milking supplies and now have a lot and dont want to throw them out. I dont feel good about reuseing them for straining the milk.

Any suggestions?????????

Nancy


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

What are they made of? That might help us help you.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I run them through my printer and use them on my dd's feltboard. They stick perfectly and print up nicely on my regular inkjet.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is what they look like, I got them either from Hoggers or Caprine supply and are microfiber.

Nancy


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

They look like they would make nice sachet--fill them with scent crystals or potpourri, and tye with a pretty ribbon.

Not sure if you are in to making bath products, but you could use them for milk baths, or bath teas.

Color the edges (use food coloring), let them dry, then stack 5 or 6 together, poke a pencil eraser in the middle and tye, and you have a pretty carnation type flower.

If they are fairly heavy, you could take 2, do a fancy zigzag stitch around the edge, and make coasters. I wounder if they would take watercolors????? you could do a few drops of color on them, then use a brush to wash it out, and I bet they would be very pretty. Of put a few tiny drops of color on, they spray water wil a spray bottle, and let the color run.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Back in the 40's or 50's, they made bed dolls with them. Almost every house had at least one.  My grandma and I made one together in about 1960. Some of the women dyed their filters with Rit dye so they could match their bedspread colors. 

MilkFilterDolls

This says the filters were 6-1/2" in diameter, but I don't remember my grandmother's being that big. Even if they were, you could probably still make it with the smaller ones, you'd just end up with a smaller diameter, taller skirt.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Gift toppers, Christmas puffs for the tree, garlands, by making "flowers" something like this? How to Make Paper Flowers Out of Circles | eHow.com
http://www.ehow.com/how_5664916_make-paper-flowers-out-circles.html


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

maybe I'm mistaken, but years ago, there was a parrot toy of a bunch of these stitched together, layered on top of one another. A hole was poked in middle for a twine or leather string to hang from cage bars . . . . . . . I could be wrong, but my parrot loved those . . . I never could figure out what they were. . . ..maybe that's what it was.

send some to me, I'm always looking for stuff to craft cheaply for parrot toys, since they are SO expensive and get destroyed so quickly . . . .


----------



## mamastars (Feb 28, 2006)

Place one over the inside drainage hole in flower pots, helps keep dirt in.


----------

